# Recommended Detailer nr Coventry



## Jamie P (Nov 25, 2011)

Are there any recommendations as I need my Porsche detailing back to it's original red as opposed to the sun-bleached pink! 

Cheers


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm afraid not sure near cov but If your willing to travel check out beau technique in Loughborough (Leicester)


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Travel the short distance to Dooka in Northampton, one of the best in the uk


----------

